# any honda ridgeline owners here?



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

just looking to see if any one got one and has a trailer hooked up on it 3 days+ per week
also whats the max you pulled.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't own one, but I know someone that does, and he pulls a 6x12 enclosed cargo trailer with it the majority of the time. He swears by it, which is uncommon to hear from someone like him. He's tougher than a new boot and rarely fully pleased with much of anything. So there must be something to it. 

I've heard him brag how well it pulls the trailer, and when going down hills or mountains, the engine shuts down or something to that effect, saving a lot of fuel whilst maintaining a steady speed (particularly when cruise control is set) without constantly having to apply the brakes or gear down.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Drove a Honda Ridgeline before, great truck for Ford Ranger class work but not so great if you are expecting F250 performance.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

My wife had one, and I was not impressed. Never pulled with it, and probably wouldn't.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

this is gonna be embarassing but I had one my trucks in the shop and hertz had a honda ridgeline rental promo. I took it on the interstate and the hitch sheared from the underside of the Ridgeline...i got serious vibrations, immediately slowed down to the shoulder and discovered body frame bent! 

unibody truck is no work truck! It's not even on a real truck frame.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

At 60k, my wife's Ridgeline was developing all kinds of electronic glitches.....the instrument panel would go dead when ever it was damp outside, or began raining while on the road. The fuel mileage was never as good as stated, and I never thought the ride was good. I hated driving it...we kept it 3 years, and I was happy to see it go before I had to spend money on it.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

The ridgeline is platform is based off of the honda minivan.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Well i drive a 02 Tundra extra cab Rite now, and as im letting my business work for me rite now rather than me work for it, i dont really need a Truck Truck, just something to pull a trailer of tools, sometimes materials/ Garbage.

reason for the Ridgeline, is because of family, it has all those hiding space in it, can hide all smaller tools, put compressor/hose and nail gun in the under bed. and still have the vehicle looking empty inside with lots of space and a good MPG

my other option is the ford sporttrack which is a slick looking truck

but at the end of the day im thinking, 
keep my truck, buy the wife a car and modd my truck cannot make up my mind yet


----------



## StayInTheCity (Jan 23, 2010)

hughjazz said:


> The ridgeline is platform is based off of the honda minivan.


I drove a Ridgeline once. It drove like a minivan. We filled up the bed with 5 people and a bed FULL of bottled water. It got the job done, but it wasn't happy to do it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

IMO a full size truck is the only way to go. A compact or midsize truck is just that, compact or midsize. This means little to no towing or carrying capacity. While some get decent gas milage "4cyl/standard" most will only get the same gas milage as a full size 1/2 ton truck. The Honda as others have said is based on the Honda Odyseey/Honda Pilot chassis and after owning a Honda Odyseey i would never dream of towing with it. The Ridgeline is only for the Joe Smoe homeowner who wants to haul his camping gear or trash to the landfill, in no way was it designed as a work truck in any manner. As we all know the new Ford F-150 and the GM 1500's are getting 16-20mpg and can haul a family with no issues if you purchase the ECSB or CCSB. You can aslo still haul 1957lbs lbs in the bed and tow up to 10,700lbs "these figures are based on the 2010 Silverado".


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Depending on what type of contractor you are it might be fine. I know trim carpenters that have similar suvs. also drywallers, painters. 

For me it would not work. I do everything. Large renovations. might be decking, siding, drywall, demo, trim, who knows. Need large heavy duty vehicle to carry tools, trailers etc.


----------

